# Ref; Good ole FB



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

This is to good ;)


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 6, 2018)

HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey, I'm from the PNW and even I know, that ain't BBQ! And I've had to patiently explain the difference over and over again to my friends and co-workers.


----------

